
White-beaked dolphins trapped in the ice and eaten by polar bears - Mz
http://www.polarresearch.net/index.php/polar/article/view/26612
======
informatimago
How is it fucking possible, with human made warming and melting polar ice
caps!?!?!

~~~
detaro
Changing ice distribution is actually discussed in the article...

